# Some Counterfeit Cohiba ELs



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Here's a quick little post revealing some counterfeit Cohiba EL's I've recently come across.

*Fake #1* - Sublimes EL 2004, source unknown
*Fake #2* - Piramides EL 2006, sent by a soldier stationed in Iraq

*Picture #1 - comparison of Cohiba bands*
Left to right: authentic Siglo V, Sublimes, Piramides

_Features of note:_
1. spacing of the white dots/black grid
2. crispness of the "Cohiba" emboss
3. font style and punctuation of "Habana, Cuba"

_Commentary:_ Authentic Cohiba bands have white dots and black grid of equal width with the black grid being the same gloss level as the rest of the band. The black grid on the Piramides is matte. The emboss on authentic bands is usually good but variations can occur in depth and registration of the emboss as well as with other elements of the printing. The "Habana, Cuba" text is medium-heavy weight and the comma is close to the "a." Also, the curly flourish at the top of the "C" does not penetrate back into the loop.

Fake as well as authentic bands can exhibit any mix of features that may give you pause for concern. Forensic analysis of bands is but one tool at your disposal.

*Picture #2 - comparison of EL bands*
Left to right: authentic RyJ Petit Piramides, Sublimes, Piramides

_Features of note:_
1. paired black bands at the top and bottom of the band
2. emboss of "Edición"
3. nature of the gold decoration

_Commentary:_ Authentic EL bands are characterized by equal-proportioned paired black stripes at the top and bottom of the band. The emboss depth of "Edición" and the strips of small dots at the top and bottom may vary but is usually quite good on EL bands. Some fakes exhibit no emboss. The gold decoration has a distinctive "flakey" look to it. This is most likely due to using a blend of large particle size metallic pigments. The truly terrible EL band on the Piramides was printed in a simulated metallic ink using a halftone method. Here's a closer look.

*Picture #3 - Caps on the fake Sublimes*
I'll let the pictures speak for themselves. These caps also reflect the poor quality of the wrapper in general.

By comparison, here are four Siglo VI all from the same box. It's amazing how much more well executed are the caps on the "regular" line Cohiba than on the prestigious EL.

I hope this has been informative and that it adds a little more knowledge to the arsenal that we as lovers of the leaf can bring to bear to protect ourselves and each other in this curious hobby.

Let me close by saying that forensic analysis is but one tool. If presented with a single very poor fake, even without knowledge of any surrounding context, a reasonable determination may be made. However, if the fake is good, there may not be any tell tale visual clues at all. In those cases, only the smoking of the cigar by someone experienced with the real thing can provide a definitive opinion.

Wilkey

I'd like to ask that anyone who might have cigars they know or suspect to be fakes consider donating a specimen/packaging. I'm working on putting together a database of fakes for Moki's Vitolas Website and the more we can reveal about the range of fakery, the better armed we can be against fakes we encounter. If you have specimens or packaging to share, please drop me a PM. All submissions will be credited and acknowledged.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Great information. Thanks, Wilkey!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

thanks for that post...very informative


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Wilkey, very helpful!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Great analysis as usual Wilkey.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wilkey, Thanks for the post and the photos of comparisions.

Realy interesting.


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Great info


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Great info and great pics too, thanks!


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Over the duration of the EL program, the Edicion Limitada bands have gone through a metamorphosis of sorts in that the bands have gotten more sophisticated as the years have passed. These rules may not apply to the original series and 2001, 2002 releases. Certainly it seems like the past few years have seen some stability and homogeneity. That is quite a display of bands though, shocking how easily a person could pick up a cigar that looks that bad. The wrappers are a different matter, IME. That corona leaf makes it really hard to wrap a perfect triple cap every time, it's SO thick and rough.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Great post!

I'll be back thanks to this message:
You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Excellent post!!:w


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

Supoib info. Tanks. X:w


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Does a flat, non embossed text on 01 EL Piramides band indicates fake cigars? I inspected some of my cohiba EL's after reading this thread and the 01's are the one the stood out.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Does a flat, non embossed text on 01 EL Piramides band indicates fake cigars? I inspected some of my cohiba EL's after reading this thread and the 01's are the one the stood out.


Mine are all gone but I seem to recall them being plain Janes at that time.
I believe the embossing came much later. As someone else already posted, they have gone through a metamorphisis through the years.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Does a flat, non embossed text on 01 EL Piramides band indicates fake cigars? I inspected some of my cohiba EL's after reading this thread and the 01's are the one the stood out.


The embossing came later. In fact on the 00 and 01 Els if they are embossed it is more likely they are fake than if they are plain. I ran into this last year with a questionable batch and found the suspect cigars had embossed edicion limitada bands from 00.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks go out to One-Lonely, Blue, and OpusXtasy for chiming in on the issue of early ELs and band emboss. Personally, I have no experience with any of the 2000, 1, 3 so I cannot comment. 

The flakey-gold appearance should be consistent though. Still, it's not a lock that cigars with the right gold printing will be authentic. JR Cigars sells Genuine Preembargo Counterfeit Cuban ELs with bands that are pretty darn close to the real thing.

Ronny, I hope you're feeling better about those 01's. But just to be on the safe side...well, you know. 

Wilkey


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

3x5card said:


> Thanks go out to One-Lonely, Blue, and OpusXtasy for chiming in on the issue of early ELs and band emboss. Personally, I have no experience with any of the 2000, 1, 3 so I cannot comment.
> 
> The flakey-gold appearance should be consistent though. Still, it's not a lock that cigars with the right gold printing will be authentic. JR Cigars sells Genuine Preembargo Counterfeit Cuban ELs with bands that are pretty darn close to the real thing.
> 
> ...


It just goes to show how difficult it all is to tell with all the changes they come up with regularly.
However, as far the embossed ones go, the new EL bands and the caps, the photos posted on this thread are awesome and certainly a great guide.
If anyone ever, ever, ever doubts the authenticity of their Cohiba, I will alwasy volunteer myself and place myself in harm way for the benefit of any BOTL who has doubt. I am just that kind of guy.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

3x5card said:


> Thanks go out to One-Lonely, Blue, and OpusXtasy for chiming in on the issue of early ELs and band emboss. Personally, I have no experience with any of the 2000, 1, 3 so I cannot comment.
> 
> The flakey-gold appearance should be consistent though. Still, it's not a lock that cigars with the right gold printing will be authentic. JR Cigars sells Genuine Preembargo Counterfeit Cuban ELs with bands that are pretty darn close to the real thing.
> 
> ...


Next herf ... I'll bring one ...


----------

